# Regeln für Verkäufe im Trialforum



## ecols (1. November 2011)

Ich habe gerade den kompletten Verkaufe Thread nach Anzeigen durchsucht, in deren Inhalt der eingestellte Artikel als "verkauft" markiert wurde. 
Da wir keine Benachrichtigung über editierte Posts (zum Glück) bekommen, möchte ich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass verkaufte Artikel bitte mit einem


> #123 VERKAUFT


 Post im Thread zu markieren sind. Dann tun wir uns wesentlich leichter den Thread übersichtlich zu halten. 

Ich möchte euch auch noch einmal die Regeln für den Verkaufe Thread nahe legen:



Fabi schrieb:


> *Dies ist der neue Verkaufsthread des Trialforums.*
> 
> In diesem Thread dürfen nur private Verkaufsangebote für Trialräder und  Teile mit Anwendung im Trialsport eingestellt werden. Gewerbliche  Artikel sind nicht gestattet und werden kommentarlos gelöscht.  Kommentare und Verhandlungen im Thread sind nicht erlaubt und werden  gelöscht.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!

_ecols_


----------



## ecols (21. April 2021)

Ich habe gestern den Verkaufe Thread zwischenzeitlich geschlossen, da die Nutzung signifikant nachgelassen hat die letzten Monate und Jahre. Bei Rückfragen, meldet euch gerne per PN bei mir. Wenn das Interesse der Community groß genug ist, machen wir einen Relaunch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

